# Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter



## Zodiac (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen die Anlage eines kleinen Teiches, bestehend aus zwei rechteckigen Formbecken. Diese haben eine Länge von je 175 cm, eine Breite von 125 cm und eine Tiefe von 80 cm, d.h. jedes Becken fasst etwa 1700 Liter. Die Becken sollen unmittelbar hintereinander stehen und mittels zwei Rohren/Schläuchen verbunden werden, so dass man ein Gesamtvolumen von 3400 Liter hat. Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten, wenig Laubeinfall.

Nach Lesen Eurer Beiträge, insb. der sehr informativen Einführungen, haben wir uns entschlossen, den Teich zu bepflanzen, wobei nur die Möglichkeit mittels Pflanzkörben besteht (die Becken haben keine Stufen etc.). Später sollen auch ein paar kleine Fische rein (gegen Mückenlarven). Auf den Teichboden soll ein Sand-Lehm-Substrat. Im Hinblick auf die Fische wollen wir auf jeden Fall einen Filter einbauen.

Nunmehr stellen sich uns noch einige Fragen:

1.
Wie und an welcher Stelle sollte man die Verbindung der beiden Becken vornehmen (in mittlerer Höhe der Becken oder eher unten; beide Rohre/Schläuche auf gleiche Höhe oder versetzt; Rohrdurchmesser)?

2.
An welcher Stelle sollte man den Anschluss für die Pumpenschläuche (Zu- und Abfluss) vorsehen? Unsere bisherige Überlegung ist: Abfluss aus dem Becken (d.h. Zufluss zur Pumpe) an der Stirnseite des einen Beckens im unteren Drittel und Zufluss zum Becken an der gegenüberliegenden Stirnseite des anderen Beckens im oberen Bereich, so dass das Wasser in beiden Becken zirkuliert.

3.
Was für ein __ Filtersystem ist empfehlenswert? Gibt es nicht – abweichend von den mehreren Systemen, die auf der Einführungsseite zeichnerisch dargestellt sind und die weitgehend voraussetzen, dass die Filter tiefer liegen als der Abfluss - auch die Möglichkeit, in den Zuflussschlauch zur Pumpe einfach einen Filter zwischenzuschalten, so dass die Pumpe das Wasser vom Becken durch den Filter ansaugt? Welche Art von Filter brauchen wir?

4.
Welche Größe sollte die Pumpe aufweisen? Im Forum haben wir gelesen, dass man im Gegensatz zu den Herstellerangaben die Pumpe größer dimensionieren sollte, d.h. wir planen derzeit eine Pumpe für rund 7000 l; ist das o.K.?.

5.
Gibt es Richtwerte, wie viele Pflanzen man pro 1000 l oder pro qm/Oberfläche ungefähr am Anfang benötigt, damit der Teich ins Gleichgewicht kommt? 

Bereits jetzt schon einmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Mühe!!
Zodiac


----------



## katja (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

hallo zodiac :willkommen im forum 



> Später sollen auch ein paar kleine Fische rein (gegen Mückenlarven)



wegen mückenlarven brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen, ruckzuck sind wasserkäfer und ihre larven, libellenlarven usw. bei euch eingezogen, da haben die mückenlarven keine chance 

auch sind 80 cm tiefe grenzwertig für fische, wie heftig sind denn eure winter? und an was für fische dachtet ihr?

würdet ihr euch für ein biotop entscheiden, mit z.b. max. einem schwarm __ moderlieschen und üppiger bepflanzung bräuchtet ihr auch keinen filter 

und da wir hier gar nicht neugierig sind :__ nase wäre es toll, wenn du ein paar bilder von den becken und dem zukünftigen standort für uns hättest


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Na dann 
:willkommen
@ Katja
Vorsicht ,goo.... ma Zodiac ! 
Nee Spass muss sein !
1. siehe 2.
2. genau
3.





> würdet ihr euch für ein biotop entscheiden, mit z.b. max. einem schwarm __ moderlieschen und üppiger bepflanzung bräuchtet ihr auch keinen filter


4. OK
5. Naja Klee oder __ Mammutbäume ?  Weist was ich mein ?
6. Ach nee jebbet nisch !
LG Andre

Sorry ZODIAC falls es dein wirklicher Name ist und damit nichts zu tun hast !
Ich hab erst gedacht (falsch gelesen) Zajac , ist für mich ein Begriff und hab deshalb g.....t !


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Hallo Andre,

'Zodiac'...ist ja (vielleicht) noch schlimmer als 'Zoo Zajac'.

Zodiac war ein -nie gefasster- Serienkiller in den USA. Sein Zeichen war das Z des Zorros...oder eben des 'Zodiacs'

petra


----------



## Zodiac (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Hallo Katja, Petra und Andre,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe; anbei zwei Pics von unseren Wasserbecken, die jetzt nur noch in die Erde müssen…...

Nachdem unser Plan ja prinzipiell zu funktionieren scheint, haben wir uns heute mal auf der Homepage von Oase umgesehen und als Pumpe nebst Filter das BioSmart 7000 Set bzw. das FiltoMatic CWS 7000 Set von Oase ins Auge gefasst. Da meine bessere Hälfte (ja – sie lebt noch – …..die Fa. Zodiac baut übrigens geile Schlauchboote) noch einen kleinen Springbrunnen will, soll in ein Wasserbecken zusätzlich ein Filtral 5000 UVC von Oase. Ich weiß (inzwischen), bei genug Pflanzen ist ein Filter an sich nicht nötig, aber wir wollen uns die Möglichkeit offen halten, später vielleicht doch ein paar kleine Fische reinzusetzen; und schaden wird ein Filter ja wohl nicht. Es wird sicherlich weitaus bessere Systeme geben, aber für uns Anfänger ist es wichtig, dass alles nicht zu kompliziert ist. Es wäre super, wenn Ihr uns eine kurze Rückmeldung geben könntet, ob es Bedenken gegen unsere Auswahl gibt. Super wäre auch noch eine Info, welchen Durchmesser die beiden Verbindungen zwischen den beiden Becken haben sollten. 

Vielen Dank und LG
Zodiac


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Hallo
Ich kann Dir zwar nicht direkt etwas zu den Filtern sagen  aber mir wären sie zu teuer und man kann sie für dein Projekt selber machen ! Nimm mal die Suchfunktion und such nach Tonnenfilter ,Luftheber, Mammut usw.....!
Bei den Verbindungen würde ich sagen reichen Flansche ? DN 50, wenn Du nicht später noch eine Erweiterung planst ! Mit Dn 70 bist Du aber auf der sicheren Seite, falls doch noch der VIRUS stärker wird ! 
Wenn Du etwas mit [URL="http://www.zodiacmarine.de/boot/39/yachtline-deluxe-340"]DENEN[/URL] zu tun hast ? Das wär´s !
LG Andre


----------



## katja (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

von fischen würde ich euch wirklich abraten. bis da mal bodengrund drin ist, gehen schon mal mindestens 10 cm flöten. selbst wenn ihr das becken dann bis fast zum rand füllt haben die fische nur noch 65 cm. das wird im winter echt eng! 

denkt auf jeden fall auch an ausstiegshilfen für alles, was zwar kommt, aber auch mal wieder rausmöchte, von igeln oder so noch nicht gesprochen.:?

bei der technik muss sich noch jemand anders melden (wobei ihr euch das geld wirklich sparen könntet) kleine springbrunnen gäbe es auch mit solarbetrieb


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Hallo Zodiac
:willkommen
wenn du Fische einsetzen möchtest, würde ich so eine Art Blumenkasten einhängen und kein Substrat auf den Behälterboden schaufeln, dann bleibt dir genügend Wassertiefe,die vorgeschlagenen Flanschdurchmesser reichen, doch ich würde auf 160er Flansche gehen, dann können die Fuschies besser duchschwimmen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Ey Patrick
Wat kennst Du für ne __ Moderlieschen ? DN 160 ? Wenn hier für Fische dann höchstens in der "Preisklasse" (Grösse)
LG Andre


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Keine Ahnung, aber soweit ich weis wurden die im Rhein beim A.K.W. Kühlwasserkanal in Phillipsb.
gefangen, nachts leuchten sie heller als meine Unterwasserbeleutung, dort soll es auch riesige Piranha geben  mit 30cm durchmesser
Neeee, alles nur Quark ich denke einfach je grösser desto besser
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Nee nicht immer !
Aber Leuchtfische kannste nen paar rüber beamen !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Zwei Teichbecken verbinden - Pumpe - Filter*

Hallo Zodiac,
:Willkommen2

das sind 2 GFK Becken und die sollten am besten über einen Bodenablauf miteinander verbunden werden.
Ein Abzweig davon kann dann zu einer Sammelkammer gehen, wo der Dreck sich sammelt.
Falls Bodengrund eingebracht wird, können diese Abläufe etwas über den Grund erhöht werden.
Über recht günstige Zuschieber lässt sich die Absaugung von Wasser recht einfach zwischen beiden regeln.


----------

